# Medical school graduate....



## titans (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi,

I worked as an EMT-B before I went to medical school. I graduated from medical school this past summer and would like to get involved with EMS again. I am currently in the process of applying for residency so I have time off until July before I start my internship. What are my options as far as getting involved with the local EMS. My EMT certification has expired. Im currently in Texas. Any help/suggestions would be appreciated.
 Thanks for reading!!


----------



## rmellish (Dec 4, 2008)

A number of states, (Indiana for one) will allow an MD to simply challenge the tests without being forced to retake the courses. 

The same may be true for paramedic in some areas with valid ACLS, PALS, etc, I really can't speak to that.


----------



## VentMedic (Dec 4, 2008)

Contact an ED physician and/or the medical director of a busy EMS system and set up a shadowing for the next few weeks. You may even get some ride time out of it.  You will be functioning as a physician in the future and not as a first-aider.


----------



## rmellish (Dec 4, 2008)

Yeah, Vent's suggestion would make more sense.


----------



## KEVD18 (Dec 4, 2008)

get involved as in work to achieve higher standards, write protocols, train new emts etc or get involved as in go back to 3am three floor carry downs for the acute left toe pain x 37 weeks?

if its the latter, bravo sir for being dedicated enough to street work to get an md and still hump ambulance calls. on a related note, when was your last cat scan?


----------



## titans (Dec 4, 2008)

VentMedic said:


> Contact an ED physician and/or the medical director of a busy EMS system and set up a shadowing for the next few weeks. You may even get some ride time out of it.  You will be functioning as a physician in the future and not as a first-aider.



I dont really want to 'shadow' an ED physician...I've already done 2 months of emergency medicine during medical school and 1 month of trauma surgery...not that I know EVERYTHING, but i feel i know the basics and enough to help out...i just wanted to go out into the field 3-4 times a week to not only learn a few things, but to maintain clinical skills...and too have a little fun too...

My local EMS allows for volunteering, but what would I be allowed to do without any kind of certification?...Im up to date with my ACLS/PALS


----------



## Tincanfireman (Dec 4, 2008)

titans said:


> I graduated from medical school this past summer and would like to get involved with EMS again.


 
Congratulations on your accomplishments to date, and I wish you well in your residency. That said, please use your experiences in EMS to educate your peers regarding EMS and why we do what we do in the field, that we're not all physician wanna-be's, and we don't do this job just to have an opportunity to run traffic lights and drive fast. You have an chance to influence our future physicians; remember all us folks out here in the trenches when you're the medical director of a regional trauma center in twenty years or so; best of luck! In the meantime, I'd use the chance to get some sleep, and lots if it. You're gonna need it in the months/years ahead!


----------



## NJN (Dec 4, 2008)

I don't know about Texas, but I believe most states still require MDs to at least have their basic cert for volly BLSing. This is what i was told by a MD who rides volly in a local squad.


----------



## KEVD18 (Dec 4, 2008)

i think you'll be imensely bored on a truck doing street calls. you're training is so far above and beyond what you would be capable of doing it would be mind numbing.

that being said, i know of a service in ma where the medical director(a former paramedic himself) does in fact ride out on calls. not to practice mind you, but to "observe the clinical activity of the field staff"(read spy on the dog faces and try to bag them stupid stuff). he has no current emt certification(that i know of, nor that he has eve spoken of regardless of the multiple times he;s said "former"paramedic), since his md trumps all. in ma, there must be two people certified at whatever level the truck is(or in the case of a waiver, a mixed crew is allowed). once that requirment is met, you can add anybody you like. students, another basic, a nurse etc.


----------



## VentMedic (Dec 4, 2008)

titans said:


> I dont really want to 'shadow' an ED physician...I've already done *2 months of emergency medicine during medical school and 1 month of trauma surgery*...not that I know EVERYTHING, but i feel i know the basics and enough to help out...i just wanted to go out into the field 3-4 times a week to not only learn a few things, but to maintain clinical skills...*and too have a little fun too*...
> 
> My local EMS allows for volunteering, but what would I be allowed to do without any kind of certification?...Im up to date with my ACLS/PALS


 
You can help EMTs of all levels by understanding what medical directors and ED physicians think or why they grant or limit protocols. Your above statement sounds like you are still functioning at a Basic level rather than the advanced medical professional you have just spent 8 years in college to obtain an education for. The "have fun" part makes you sound like you were more of a whacker than someone who took the profession seriously when you were in it.

You honestly don't think the doctor you would be shadowing won't let you take a BP or assist in log rolling a patient? What EMT skills are you wanting to learn that you didn't already practice prior to med school? You need patient contact at many different levels with an explanation of care from someone who is now considered your professional peer with your new initials of M.D. behind your name. Step up to the plate and start your new career.


----------



## firecoins (Dec 4, 2008)

VentMedic said:


> *Your above statement sounds like you are still functioning at a Basic level rather than the advanced medical professional you have just spent 8 years in college to obtain an education for. *The "have fun" part makes you sound like you were more of a whacker than someone who took the profession seriously when you were in it..


You don't have an MD.  chill out.


----------



## VentMedic (Dec 4, 2008)

firecoins said:


> You don't have an MD. chill out.


 
No, but I teach and train them.


----------



## KEVD18 (Dec 4, 2008)

firecoins said:


> You don't have an MD.  chill out.



im sorry, how is that relevant to the discussion?


----------



## Ridryder911 (Dec 4, 2008)

titans said:


> My local EMS allows for volunteering, but what would I be allowed to do without any kind of certification?...Im up to date with my ACLS/PALS



Are you then a licensed physician? If so, do you really want to expose your malpractice as well for a non-paying job? Remember, you are a physician at all times and never will be considered an EMT. Sure you may have the initial but the M.D. will be sought out first and foremost. 

A few months residency or internship in a ER and surgery; just means you passed through to get signed off. This does not impress ER docs and definitely not Surgeons.. you still have no focused residency time. 

As others stated, ride along and discussion with working Medical Directors may interest you. Otherwise, your expertise in the field as an EMT would be non-valuable.


Good luck! 
R/r 911


----------



## Ridryder911 (Dec 4, 2008)

firecoins said:


> You don't have an MD.  chill out.



Having an M.D./D.O. means nothing to me. I don't care if they have M.D, MPH, PhD, etc.. Unless they want to assume total care and responsibility for the patient then get the hell out of my way!.... In fact our regulations does not allow any interference with any other physician than the medical director on line. 

R/r 911


----------



## titans (Dec 4, 2008)

VentMedic said:


> You can help EMTs of all levels by understanding what medical directors and ED physicians think or why they grant or limit protocols. Your above statement sounds like you are still functioning at a Basic level rather than the advanced medical professional you have just spent 8 years in college to obtain an education for. The "have fun" part makes you sound like you were more of a whacker than someone who took the profession seriously when you were in it.
> 
> *You honestly don't think the doctor you would be shadowing won't let you take a BP or assist in log rolling a patient? What EMT skills are you wanting to learn that you didn't already practice prior to med school?* You need patient contact at many different levels with an explanation of care from someone who is now considered your professional peer with your new initials of M.D. behind your name. *Step up to the plate and start your new career*.



My career doesnt start until july 1, 2009, so I have time off until then. I can either 'hangout' (ive been to every single UT home football game this fall for the first time since 2001) and play video games 7 days a week until then  or do something related to my profession, something im interested in and help out the local EMS guys at the same time.

Im not looking to jump start my medical training, I will get plenty of it during my 3+ years of residency. I basically just wanted to know what i can do until July with my current experience/education....i'll look into 'challenging the EMT' requirements

Thanks for all the suggestions!!


----------



## firecoins (Dec 5, 2008)

KEVD18 said:


> im sorry, how is that relevant to the discussion?



Certain people have an attitude when dealing with other people that don't act they way they think.  

lecturing someone who graduated medical school because he is acting too basic wanting to beinvolved in EMS while waiting to do an internship is out of line.  It irrelevant if you train them to some extent.


----------



## rmellish (Dec 5, 2008)

I'm not a big fan of where this is heading.....


So, I'll submit that we have one EMT who part times at my 911 service who is currently in medical school, and another who is currently enrolled in a residency program who pick up shifts every now and again. 

Both began working during their undergrad years though.


----------



## firecoins (Dec 5, 2008)

Ridryder911 said:


> Having an M.D./D.O. means nothing to me. I don't care if they have M.D, MPH, PhD, etc.. Unless they want to assume total care and responsibility for the patient then get the hell out of my way!.... In fact our regulations does not allow any interference with any other physician than the medical director on line.
> 
> R/r 911



It may mean nothing to you but you and Vent have no authority to be lecturing other people with such arrogant attitudes .  This website has nothing to your regulations. The two of you need to lose the attitude. If the gradute of an MD program wants to volunteer on an ambulance, there wrong with him for wanting to do this.  he isn't being "too basic".  I have no interest in condensending attitudes.  Leave your egos at the door please.


----------



## rmellish (Dec 5, 2008)

Whatever happened to the concept of criticizing in private? This adds nothing to the discussion and points the thread in the wrong direction.


----------



## firecoins (Dec 5, 2008)

rmellish said:


> Whatever happened to the concept of criticizing in private? This adds nothing to the discussion and points the thread in the wrong direction.



Well Vent critized the MD gradute for going to basic.  Does not point the thread in a wrong direction or just my pointing it out?


----------



## ffemt8978 (Dec 5, 2008)

Play nice....


----------



## Ridryder911 (Dec 5, 2008)

firecoins said:


> It may mean nothing to you but you and Vent have no authority to be lecturing other people with such arrogant attitudes .  This website has nothing to your regulations. The two of you need to lose the attitude. If the gradute of an MD program wants to volunteer on an ambulance, there wrong with him for wanting to do this.  he isn't being "too basic".  I have no interest in condensending attitudes.  Leave your egos at the door please.



And you have as yet proven to be at what level if any or even actually involved in EMS. I know that my paycheck and professional career is in medicine.


p.s. This is how graduate is spelled


----------



## firecoins (Dec 5, 2008)

Ridryder911 said:


> And you have as yet proven to be at what level if any or even actually involved in EMS. I know that my paycheck and professional career is in medicine.
> 
> 
> p.s. This is how graduate is spelled



You have yet to show me your certification of any level.  You admit to not being an MD so you have no license to practise medicine. 

I still list my self as paramedic student because my NY state paramedic test is on 12/18. When my certification is in I will post it. 

Until I see your certification, you have no authority. Even than, you won't have authority.  Your attitude has lost all credibility for yourself.  You lack any professional attitude.


----------



## VentMedic (Dec 5, 2008)

It doesn't take much more than some commonsense to figure out that once a person accepts their license as an M.D. it comes with a new set of responsibilities and expectations. Regardless of what cert an M.D. may want to hang on to, they will still be an M.D. One can volunteer as a student and new doctor in many places even before their residency to see many things that may influence what direction their career will take. 

And, it will avoid being placed in a situation on a BLS ambulance as an EMT with the education of an M.D. and the only thing you may be able to do is O2.  The patient and their loved ones may also not be able to understand why more couldn't be done by this person.  

Many people on this forum would probably love to have the opportunity to get a medical degree but may not have had the chance for a variety of reasons including economic status and academic achievement or lack of. Some would like to be more advanced in medicine to help those more than they are able to at the EMT(P) level. They know their limitations and acknowledge their frustrations.


----------



## KEVD18 (Dec 5, 2008)

firecoins said:


> You admit to not being an MD so you have no license to practise medicine.



he's an rn. rn's are licensed, not certified. so he does in fact have a license to practice at the nurse level.

any other genious statements chief or are you ready to let this one die?


----------



## Guardian (Dec 5, 2008)

titans said:


> Hi,
> 
> I worked as an EMT-B before I went to medical school. I graduated from medical school this past summer and would like to get involved with EMS again. I am currently in the process of applying for residency so I have time off until July before I start my internship. What are my options as far as getting involved with the local EMS. My EMT certification has expired. Im currently in Texas. Any help/suggestions would be appreciated.
> Thanks for reading!!




I think it is neat you still have an interest in ems.  I'm not sure about texas, but in my state you'd have to take the emt class or challenge the test and become certified before you could function as an ems provider.  Around here, if a medical professional such as yourself does this, they are considered to be affiliated under the ems agency and thus under the medical director’s license.  Of course, that assumes you agree to practice within the ems scope.  Also, it doesn't guarantee they wouldn't treat you different in court.  Lastly, there are people like you around, especially in the bigger volunteer ems agencies that are close to a medical school.  So, I’d recommend you check there and take everything you read here with a grain of salt, because none of us have any real experience with your situation.


----------



## Guardian (Dec 5, 2008)

Ridryder911 said:


> Are you then a licensed physician? If so, do you really want to expose your malpractice as well for a non-paying job? Remember, you are a physician at all times and never will be considered an EMT. Sure you may have the initial but the M.D. will be sought out first and foremost.
> 
> A few months residency or internship in a ER and surgery; just means you passed through to get signed off. This does not impress ER docs and definitely not Surgeons.. you still have no focused residency time.
> 
> ...




I personally have known three doctors who came back to volunteer in ems.  They eventually got it out of their system and moved on.  I think his expertise could be extremely valuable to himself and especially other ems providers in need of perspective and inspiration.  If a doctor reached out to us, we would welcome him with open arms.


----------



## Guardian (Dec 5, 2008)

VentMedic said:


> It doesn't take much more than some commonsense to figure out that once a person accepts their license as an M.D....
> 
> And, it will avoid being placed in a situation on a BLS ambulance as an EMT with the education of an M.D. and the only thing you may be able to do is O2.  The patient and their loved ones may also not be able to understand why more couldn't be done by this person.



Common sense would come in handy here.  He would not have to tell the pt he was a doctor.  What could he do without a hospital anyway?  Just because a surgeon might ride along on an ambulance doesn’t mean he is expected to perform surgery in the field should the need arise.  I would recommend he challenge the Paramedic test.  I don’t see the big deal myself, but I could be wrong.


----------



## VentMedic (Dec 5, 2008)

Guardian said:


> Common sense would come in handy here. He would not have to tell the pt he was a doctor. *What could he do without a hospital anyway? Just because a surgeon might ride along on an ambulance doesn’t mean he is expected to perform surgery in the field should the need arise.* I would recommend he challenge the Paramedic test. I don’t see the big deal myself, but I could be wrong.


 
That is where you are *wrong*. Our physicians do some amazing things when they accompany us on transport. Medicine is an amazing world and it is unfortunate that those in EMS only see and *only want* to see such a limited view.   Ex. Have you ever witnessed ECMO in transport?

It is also sad in the case of a young doctor who has free time to see where the inner workings, including protocols and reimbursement come from, with a doctor's point of view but does not take advantage of that. I'm sure as an observer the physicians in the ED and EMS would only make him work as hard as he wants. But, what a great opportunity that could make an impression on him for the future! He has already seen what happens on the ambulance from previous experience. Why not take it to the next level? The next 3 - 7 years of his life, depending on his chosen residency, may not again afford him such an opportunity.


----------



## Ridryder911 (Dec 5, 2008)

Here's the deal folks. Anyone that has received high education such as being a graduate of a medical school and passing (since most now take their license while in school)  the medical boards are and will always considered be the "highest medical license". In other words, being a Paramedic, EMT, or even RN is squat! You *cannot*  remove your license because you want to work in the field. 

Once you are a licensed M.D. you will be held accountable for your actions at such a level. Anyone foolish enough to work in the role strictly as a EMT is opening doors to be sued and frankly ought to be sued. Sorry, if you do not think that the patient will not find out if there was a problem, you need to take your own pulse. As well, good luck on malpractice insurance ' discuss with your carrier doubt they will provide coverage on them as well. 

*The license of Medical Doctor automatically supersedes any other license or certification*. 

Now to say they can work in an EMS .... good luck! Any administrator hiring such is only opening the door for an outlandish litigation suit. Also what will they work under? Remember, licensed physicians has the *authority and responsibility *to diagnose. Personally, I do not know any state that allows a physician to work under another physicians license. 

R/r 911


----------



## Ridryder911 (Dec 5, 2008)

KEVD18 said:


> he's an rn. rn's are licensed, not certified. so he does in fact have a license to practice at the nurse level.




I also have a license as a Paramedic.. fortunately there are states that recognize the difference. 

R/r 911


----------



## KEVD18 (Dec 5, 2008)

Ridryder911 said:


> I also have a license as a Paramedic.. fortunately there are states that recognize the difference.
> 
> R/r 911



mea culpa sir. as you're probably aware, mass paramedics are certified not license, so thats sort of the mind set drilled into me.


----------



## Guardian (Dec 6, 2008)

Everybody is a lawyer nowadays.  I know, I know, you all have learned this from your years of being beaten down by idiotic rules and regulations, and then being burned at the stake for any deviation.  I know, its not your fault, it’s the world we live in, yada-yada.  Forced to conform, and how dare anyone question what is surely “common” sense.


Guys I just finished up med school, and I’m looking for an interesting temporary job in ems…

 *Oh my god! How dare you, that’s unheard of.  Your breaking this rule, and ignoring that reg…You idiot kid, just looking for a good time.  The lawyers will eat you alive.  If you not doing xyz for pt B is situation 1.6, you could be sued up the yen yang!!!*. 



Yep, great country we got here.


----------



## Guardian (Dec 6, 2008)

Also, what’s with the bolding of certain words?  Bold a paragraph or something for effect like I did above, but bolding your favorite words is just annoying.  I can read and comprehend just fine on my own.  I find this trend annoying because it draws my attention away and causes my eyes to dart.  Now all I have to do is get the lawyers on board and you all will be marching in lockstep against this crime against humanity.


----------



## Clibby (Dec 6, 2008)

I'm pretty sure the OP is not a licensed doctor, but just an M.D. who graduated medical school. Doctors do not receive their license until they pass the United States Medical Licensing Examination (USMLE). This is usually taken after the first year of residency. Without any residency, an M.D. cannot have a license to practice as far as I know. Now the doctor doesn't need to finish residency to keep their license, but they won't be a board certified doctor unless they do.

So as to the OP's situation, he is no different than a PhD in Medical Science. He has no license to practice as far as we know. So if he were to operate on an ambulance he would operate under the medical director’s license up to a level of certification which he has. Whether this is the best option for him or not is not for us to decide.


----------



## WuLabsWuTecH (Dec 6, 2008)

Clibby said:


> I'm pretty sure the OP is not a licensed doctor, but just an M.D. who graduated medical school. Doctors do not receive their license until they pass the United States Medical Licensing Examination (USMLE). This is usually taken after the first year of residency. Without any residency, an M.D. cannot have a license to practice as far as I know. Now the doctor doesn't need to finish residency to keep their license, but they won't be a board certified doctor unless they do.
> 
> So as to the OP's situation, he is no different than a PhD in Medical Science. He has no license to practice as far as we know. So if he were to operate on an ambulance he would operate under the medical director’s license up to a level of certification which he has. Whether this is the best option for him or not is not for us to decide.


A lot of schools now operate that you must pass the USMLE in order to graduate.  Some admissions FAWs have it listed: Even if yo have a 4.0, yo ucannot receive your diploma until you pass the USMLE etc. etc.

And the thought that an MD on an ambulance can't do much is a very american way of looking at things.  The Anglo-Franco model of ambulance services is to deliver the definitive care (physican and nurses, sometiems RTs) to the pt quickly and have advanced procedure performed in the field before transport to hospital.  I know we live in the US so this is different, but perhaps this model might someday work in the US and if he's the one to start the trend, more power to him.

In any case, this is something that the orgaization you work for would have to determine.  What yo could do and how much you could do would be up to them, obviously we don't work on the model that the Europeans work off of.


----------



## Clibby (Dec 6, 2008)

I stand corrected.


----------



## EMT007 (Dec 6, 2008)

And let me add some more slight technical corrections (as someone currently in med school):

You technically don't pass the USMLE (which is a 3 part test) until after your first year of residency. However, you have to pass Step 1 of the USMLE after your second year of med school before they let you start your clinical rotations. Many schools (but not all IIRC) require you to pass both parts of Step 2 prior to graduation. 
During internship, you have a license that is restricted to your work at your training institution. You don't qualify for an unrestricted practice license until you pass Step 3.

And to the OP - congrats on graduating. I'm still stuck in the pre-clinical years, so my life consists of living in the library. Can't wait for year 3.


----------



## VentMedic (Dec 6, 2008)

Guardian said:


> Everybody is a lawyer nowadays. I know, I know, you all have learned this from your years of being beaten down by idiotic rules and regulations, and then being burned at the stake for any deviation. I know, its not your fault, it’s the world we live in, yada-yada. Forced to conform, and how dare anyone question what is surely “common” sense.
> 
> 
> Guys I just finished up med school, and I’m looking for an interesting temporary job in ems…
> ...


 
I see your point.

EMS should be just something fun to do until something better comes along. 

And, it is just a volunteer thing after all. It's not like it is a real job or anything like that. 

I guess some of us actually thought of it as a profession and should be respected as such especially from others who are in a medical profession.


----------



## titans (Dec 6, 2008)

EMT007 is right...i *DO NOT HAVE A MEDICAL LICENSE *yet. I passed the USMLE steps 1, 2ck, 2cs. I havent even registered for the USMLE step 3, which is required by every state to get a medical license. When I start my internship, I will recieve a training license from whatever hospital I'm at in June/July 09 and then take step3 a few months into my internship. Right now I have nothing.



VentMedic said:


> *It is also sad in the case of a young doctor who has free time to see where the inner workings, including protocols and reimbursement come from, with a doctor's point of view but does not take advantage of that*. I'm sure as an observer the physicians in the ED and EMS would only make him work as hard as he wants. But, what a great opportunity that could make an impression on him for the future! *He has already seen what happens on the ambulance from previous experience. Why not take it to the next level*? The next 3 - 7 years of his life, depending on his chosen residency, may not again afford him such an opportunity.



Some programs do offer EMS research opportunities, but thats not what I want to do. Just because I was involved with EMS before medical school doesn't mean I want to/have to go into emergency medicine as a career. I plan on going into internal medicine and then doing a fellowship in pulmonary/critical care or endocrinology. 

And im pretty sure by going to school for an extra 4 years to pursue my interest was taking it to the next level...my loans have DEFINATELY reached the next level

Thanks for the suggestions...I'll just go to the local EMS crew and ask them what I can do/what they need me to do...i'll keep you posted.


----------



## Jon (Dec 6, 2008)

To get back on topic... Depending on how long your EMT's been lapsed, some states have ways to reactivate a recently expired EMT, while you might have to go through start to finish again.

I know plenty of folks who were working as EMT's and medics while going through MD/DO, RN and PA school.... they kept their EMS certs up (and some still do) and worked/volunteered as their schedule permitted. They enjoyed doing 911 EMS, even with the BS that it entails.

I'm not sure of your financial situation, but if you are in a place where you'd like to find a part-time (or full-time) job for a few months while you wait for July, then getting involved might not be a bad idea. I know how crazy I get when I sit around the house and do nothing.

Another thing to consider is taking a job as a tech in a local ED... you'll be seeing about the same BS, and you'll be doing a lot of scut work, but you'll also be interacting with physicians, and seeing more longer-term treatment, not just the 45 minutes we are with the patient.


I guess I really urge you to look at your real goals and time commitments, and I encourage you to spend time with your family/friends now - because lord knows you won't have lots of time once you start your residency.


----------



## MSDeltaFlt (Dec 6, 2008)

titans said:


> EMT007 is right...i *DO NOT HAVE A MEDICAL LICENSE *yet. *I passed the USMLE steps 1, 2ck, 2cs. I havent even registered for the USMLE step 3, which is required by every state to get a medical license. When I start my internship, I will recieve a training license from whatever hospital I'm at in June/July 09 and then take step3 a few months into my internship. Right now I have nothing.*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



My best friend's a medic, cop, FF... essentiually his *is* 911.  Anyway, while he awaits to take Step 1 and so on, he's working part time on an ALS truck.  Why volunteer?  You could challenge the NR, get the patch back, get a part time job, stop getting bored so much, and maybe even take some of the edge off of school expenses.


----------



## mperkel (Dec 8, 2008)

I just love all the criticism of him saying he wants to work as an EMT for fun while awaiting his residency. I personally find EMT work very enjoyable and while at college, I missed my "summer job". I actually started a job at college working as an EMT for that very reason. To me, EMT is not my career. I plan on going on to Medical School, but it doesn't mean I don't respect EMT's that see it as a career. When I work as an EMT, I enjoy what I am doing, and often find it makes me a better EMT for it. When I hear my friends complain about their jobs at Starbucks and retail, I'm glad I pursued my EMT certification, and am able to make money while doing something I enjoy.

For Titan, congratulations on your accomplishments, wish you luck for your residency, hopefully I will be were you are in about 6 years. Go find out from your state EMT if their allow you to test for EMT-B or even EMT-P without redoing a course because of your experience in medical school and previous EMT work.
I would definitely consider the same option if I had time after medical school. Let me know how it works for you so I can look back on it in a few years down the line.


----------

